# Verzeichnis auslesen  (FTP Jakarta Commons Net)



## Sensenreich (4. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

Ich programmiere derzeit ein Irc-Bot.
Der User schickt ihn Befehle und er führt ihn aus und schickt Nachichten zurück.
Was auch alles funktioniert.
Verbindung zu ein FTP-Server funktioniert auch bestens und das auslesen eines Verzeichnisses ist auch kein Probelm.
Allerdings bringt diese Liste ein nicht groß weiter:

```
[01:47:01] <Javabot> .
[01:47:01] <Javabot> ..
[01:47:01] <Javabot> cgi-bin
[01:47:01] <Javabot> logs
[01:47:01] <Javabot> index.htm
[01:47:03] <Javabot> infophp.php
[01:47:05] <Javabot> bla
[01:47:07] <Javabot> usage
[01:47:09] <Javabot> Verzeichniswechsel zu: "/"
```
Sie zeigt zwar eine Liste aber nicht ob der jeweile String eine Datei oder ein Verzeichnis ist.
Es soll also vor jeden Namen [Dir] für Ordner oder [File] für Datei stehen.

Für die Verbindung zum IRC-Server: irclib von Christoph Schwering (schwering@gmail.com)
Für die Verbindung zum FTP-Server: Jakarta Commons Net 1.4.1
JRE 1.6.0.03

Versucht hab Ich folgendes:

```
public void dir(IRCUser user, String target)
	{
		try {
			FTPFile[] filetype = client.listFiles();		// ZEILE 61
			String[] filenames = client.listNames();
			
			for(int i = 0; i < filetype.length; i++)
			{
				String input 	= " [Unbekannt]  "+filenames[i];
				if(filetype[i].isDirectory())
					input 		= " [Dir]     "+i+" : "+filenames[i];
				if(filetype[i].isFile())
					input 		= " [File]       "+i+" : "+filenames[i];
				
				ircc.conn.doPrivmsg(target, input);
				System.out.println(input);
			}
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
```

Fehlermeldung:


```
Exception in thread "Thread-1" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/oro/text/regex/MalformedPatternException
	at org.apache.commons.net.ftp.parser.DefaultFTPFileEntryParserFactory.createUnixFTPEntryParser(DefaultFTPFileEntryParserFactory.java:169)
	at org.apache.commons.net.ftp.parser.DefaultFTPFileEntryParserFactory.createFileEntryParser(DefaultFTPFileEntryParserFactory.java:94)
	at org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTPClient.initiateListParsing(FTPClient.java:2358)
	at org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTPClient.listFiles(FTPClient.java:2141)
	at org.apache.commons.net.ftp.FTPClient.listFiles(FTPClient.java:2188)
	at Server.FTPConn.dir(FTPConn.java:61)
	at Server.IRCConn.onPrivmsg(IRCConn.java:382)
	at org.schwering.irc.lib.IRCConnection.get(IRCConnection.java:430)
	at org.schwering.irc.lib.IRCConnection.run(IRCConnection.java:373)
```

Wo liegt mein Denkfehler/Programmierfehler oder wie kann ich dies anders Lösen?
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar
Sensenreich


----------



## Sensenreich (4. Nov 2007)

Tjoar Suche benutzen und jeden Link scheint er doch so unwichtig zu sein rockt...
Hier nochmal die Lösung:
Downloaden -> Einbinden -> läuft
http://jakarta.apache.org/site/downloads/downloads_oro.cgi


----------



## sukisoft (4. Apr 2008)

Super danke, hatte das gleiche Problem.
Allerdings gabs bei mir keineerlei Exceptions 

Aber mit dem Einbinden von der MalformedPatternException funzt es.


----------

